# écouter mess vocaux d'un mobile sur portail d'orange



## ricky75010 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
il y a la possibilité sur le portail internet d'orange d'écouter les messages vocaux laissés sur un mobile.
en revanche lorsque je me connecte sur le site d'orange celui me demande de télépcharger un plugin pour écouter les messages.
je l'ai téléchargé mais je pense que ca doit etre pour pc ce genre de truc ?
en tout cas je ne peux toujours pas comment ecouter ma messagerie vocale via internet
quelqu'un aurait il la solution ?
merci
richard
ps : je suis trés trés novice sur mac :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

bonjour

donner plus de précisions
1- ton OS
ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 est hyper flou
des OSX y en a des masses , corriger

2- ce que dit la page et quel machin ils veulent faire installer

nom du fichier ou outil, extension etc

les pages orange ne sont pas toujours claires mais c'est certainement indiqué


----------



## Fmparis (7 Février 2010)

J'ai eu le même souci ! Le plugin en question est seulement pour PC ... la seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est d'utiliser Parallels Desktop avec Windows pour pouvoir écouter les messages quand suis à l'étrager. Sinon en France il faut l'écouter avec ton mobile ! Si tu es à l'étranger, pareil, il faut trouver un PC d'un ami ou Webcafé ! Car Orange n'a pas de plugin pour Mac.  Bonne journée.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Février 2010)

Non seulement il n'y a pas de plugin pour Mac, mais c'est également tout le code du site Orange pour l'écoute des messages vocaux qui a été conçu _exclusivement_ pour Windows.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

Je serais curieux de savoir si un navigateur compatible avec le site Orange et son plugin pourrait tourner sous l'émulateur Wine (sans Windows, donc).

Quelqu'un aurait-il essayé ?


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2010)

Avec SnowLeopard, Safari sans plug-in, Orange, loustic n'a aucun problème pour écouter les messages : Orange > messagerie > boîtes vocales > messages reçus sur vos téléphones...


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Avec SnowLeopard, Safari sans plug-in, Orange, loustic n'a aucun problème pour écouter les messages : Orange > messagerie > boîtes vocales > messages reçus sur vos téléphones...


Alors il va falloir expliquer comment c'est possible. Parce que j'ai essayé hier, sous Snow Leopard avec Safari, et le plugin a bien été réclamé par le site.





> *consulter un message vocal*
> 
> Pour bénéficier des fonctions audios, vous devez télécharger et installer le plug-in [Télécharger]


(par ailleurs le code me semble bien réclamer des options qui ne se sont présentes que sous Windows...)


Aurais-tu par ailleurs installé un plugin particulier, en rapport avec UNISYS ou le format audio Nap (x-ornap) par exemple ?


.


----------



## loustic (8 Février 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Aurais-tu par ailleurs installé un plugin particulier, en rapport avec UNISYS ou le format audio Nap (x-ornap) par exemple ?


Non, pas de plugin, vérification faite dans Aide > Modules installés. Si un message d'alerte a demandé de télécharger un plugin, je n'en ai probablement pas tenu compte.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2010)

loustic a dit:


> Non, pas de plugin, vérification faite dans Aide > Modules installés. Si un message d'alerte a demandé de télécharger un plugin, je n'en ai probablement pas tenu compte.


Si tu as pu accéder à la page contenant le lecteur audio, je doute que tu aies eu le message d'erreur et le bouton pour télécharger le plugin.

Il doit bien y avoir une explication.

Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre se trouve dans le même cas ?


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si tu as pu accéder à la page contenant le lecteur audio, je doute que tu aies eu le message d'erreur et le bouton pour télécharger le plugin.
> 
> Il doit bien y avoir une explication.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre se trouve dans le même cas ?



Le problème ne semble toujours pas avoir été résolu.
Loustic devait parler de messages adressés à un téléphone par Internet, parfaitement consultables, et non de messages *laissés sur un mobile*.


----------



## Harpo28 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

6,5 années après, le même problème. Je suis sur OSX 10.9.5. Impossible d'accéder aux messages vocaux de mon portable sur la messagerie orange par mon mac. Orange demande d'installer un plug-in sous exe...

une solution ?

merci


----------



## boninmi (30 Octobre 2014)

A ma connaissance non . 
Peut-être tenter de reposer la question sur les forums Orange (il y en a un officiel, un autre non officiel), ou mettre un mot sur l'assistance Orange, voire écrire une lettre au service consommateur, mais je crains qu'Orange ne soit peu motivé par la question. Par ailleurs taper à la bonne porte devient de plus en plus un parcours du combattant, il devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver des interlocuteurs directs par adresse postale, numéro de téléphone ou mail.


----------

